# Remembering Digdug (Memorial video)



## Digdug (Dec 7, 2012)

Where as i've seen other rabbits cast off life like an unwanted sock when confronted with the tiniest bit of illness or discomfort,.. My warrior princess always struggled & fought hard to survive, even at the very end.

Will I ever meet your like again?

Memorial video
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfZngq7hYb8[/ame]

_*Farewell and sweet dreams, my precious one*_


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 7, 2012)

Can't believe how much your bunny look like our Commander Bun-Bun, the Queen of attitude.


----------



## HEM (Dec 10, 2012)

Digdug was a beautiful bunny!!
Very nice tribute you put together
We are hoping that all of your good memories are helping you through your time of loss, even though we know it is a struggle.
Binky free sweet Digdug


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 10, 2012)

Somebunny had a great life.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 11, 2012)

Aww, Digdug was a very beautiful bunny.

May you Rest In Peace beautiful Digdug.


----------



## Digdug (Mar 23, 2013)

My bunny Digdug sure liked her kitty pals!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYZmfrZJGjo&feature=share&list=UUBSo0zLhe9FXyHeABerLzIg[/ame]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 23, 2013)

That was great--she sure was a cutie!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 23, 2013)

Aww, great vid! Seeing her play with that ball was sooo cute! I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 23, 2013)

Awww Digdug looks like she was such a sweetie! I can tell you really really loved her and gave her a great life. Binky Free lil' girl!


----------



## Azerane (Mar 24, 2013)

Aww, that's such a sweet tribute video. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Digdug (Aug 3, 2013)

Its the 10th anniversary of her birth, so i'm currently working on a new Digdug video with never used shots i'm building a theme on.


----------

